# Acton winter saugeyes ??



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone fish Acton for saugeyes this time of year ? I've never fish it but always wanted to try it. Any tips or areas that I should try-- probably be a night trip and I'm completely unfamiliar with the lake.  Is that lake drawn down any in winter ??
Thanks and Good luck and Good Fishing .


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

No drawdown as it's a rollover lake. I've only ever castnetted saugs so I can't help you but can tell that over the last 5 years I've never heard of anyone getting one through the ice there


----------



## Cptn Spaulding (May 20, 2015)

Your best bet may be the spillway, especially if the water is up a bit. Bring a net, as there is a handrail all the way down the one side and lifting fish over it can be challenging.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for the information gentleman. I'm much closer to Cowan and CC and since they are drawn down it makes for much easier shore fishing, Sounds like I may as well stay on those lakes. I can occasionally catch a fish at Cowan but I haven't figured out the right spots at CC -- at least not yet. Maybe someday soon they will draw down Acton or even better Rocky frk for some dock or dam repair.
Hopefully this weather holds and we're able to fish well in to winter.
Thanks again and Good luck and Good Fishing .


----------



## Cptn Spaulding (May 20, 2015)

I wouldn't dismiss the spillway, I pulled 6 saugeyes out of it in a few hours a couple of Friday afternoons ago. It can be hit or miss though. Seems to be better after a good amount of rain.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, and I'm sorry if it came off as I was dismissing your info, I certainly was not and some day I may try the spillway but I'm closer to 4 other spillways that I can fish.
I was mainly looking to fish in a different lake and especially one that was drawn down, I mainly fly fish and need the extra room draw down provides for casting. Thank you
N Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Cptn Spaulding (May 20, 2015)

You didn't. I didn't want you to think it wasn't worth fishing. Like most places it can be good at the right time. Not a lot of fly fishing room at acton though.


----------



## RAVDOG (May 28, 2010)

I had fished at Acton Lake about 3 years ago and did well on crappies and saugeyes but most of the saugeyes were dinks. Fished opposite the conference center but the dam was under construction at that time I think. So it is accessible now? Also can anyone tell me the fastest way to go to acton lake from dayton.


----------



## Cptn Spaulding (May 20, 2015)

Yes the spillway is accessible now. Can't help with the quickest route there though.


----------



## RAVDOG (May 28, 2010)

Thanks cptn spaulding


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

garhtr said:


> Is that lake drawn down any in winter ??


check this out....
http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/drawdowns


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Good info, c-dude!


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

Cptn Spaulding said:


> I wouldn't dismiss the spillway, I pulled 6 saugeyes out of it in a few hours a couple of Friday afternoons ago. It can be hit or miss though. Seems to be better after a good amount of rain.


Shocking some people would give away a little gem of a hole to the masses on social media. You and a guy on space book must love fishing with the masses from Dayton and Columbus and taking all the fish out of a small piece of water. It has been pounded and most fish have been removed. I've seen 4 keepers in 3 (8) hr days. Thanks!! Next time your down bring a couple of 5 gallon buckets to pick up dirty diapers and trash as I have done.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Betsabet said:


> Shocking some people would give away a little gem of a hole to the masses on social media.


So are you saying no one else knew about the spillway and saugeyes before Wednesday?


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

crappiedude said:


> So are you saying no one else knew about the spillway and saugeyes before Wednesday?


Nope, but let's tell everyone!


----------



## Cptn Spaulding (May 20, 2015)

Really? I've been down there among about 2+ dozen other fishermen before. Didn't realize an on or off spot in a state stocked public park like that was such a secret.

By the way, I threw them all back. Also, I picked up a long stretch of line that was wrapped up in a big rope of caulk that had come out of the expansion joint up near the dam. Then I stepped the caulk back down into the expansion joint. Probably won't stay there, but at least I temporarily fixed the tripping issue and removed the 50 feet or so of line hung up around it. Other than that I don't recall seeing any trash down there. You do a good job of keeping it cleaned up.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Betsabet said:


> Shocking some people would give away a little gem of a hole to the masses on social media. You and a guy on space book must love fishing with the masses from Dayton and Columbus and taking all the fish out of a small piece of water. It has been pounded and most fish have been removed. I've seen 4 keepers in 3 (8) hr days. Thanks!! Next time your down bring a couple of 5 gallon buckets to pick up dirty diapers and trash as I have done.


Lol this websites the least of your worries. Simple word of mouth will crowd up your honey home even faster then this website,then you got facebook and instagram. Shew,i dont think there will be any saugeyes left in a few years


----------



## Betsabet (Jul 17, 2017)

Today's trash!


----------



## Cptn Spaulding (May 20, 2015)

Looks like the "Taste of Hamilton" festival. Marlboros and Mt Dew.


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

But no dirty diapers today ?  Seriously, there has been a lot of traffic at all the saugeye spots I've been to the last few weeks. I think it has more to do with the bite is been on, rather than anything to do with social media, especially at state park...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've seen more pressure than normal also---I recently ran into two fisherman at night- I normally see 0 anglers at night especially after Thanksgiving. Maybe the night bite is becoming a little more popular or it could have a lot to do with 60 degree days and lows in the 30s. This next cold front will reduce the pressure. 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------

